# Acoplador de impedancia con transistor ?



## blues light4u (Sep 2, 2010)

Hola, necesito fabricar un acoplador de impedancia con pocos transistores y muy pocos componentes, la cosa es que quiero que tenga una impedancia de entrada muy alta por encima de los 60kOhms. y una impedancia de salida muy baja,  por último que éste circuito funcione con 48V.
Encontré un par de circuitos que se me hacen buenos para lo que busco entre ellos un Mosfet, y otro que dice acopla impedancia pero al revés de lo que busco. se los dejo para que los analicen, por favor díganme que opinan de ellos. y que le podemos hacer para que funcionen.

De antemano gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

Yo lo haría con un operacional, en general son mas fáciles de ajustar y funcionan mejor.
Si no quieres ganancia; realimentación de la salida a la entrada - y listo


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 2, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo contigo acerca de los operacionales, lo quiero hacer con transistores por lo baratos y pequeños, no tengo mucho espacio donde lo quiero poner, ojalá podamos modificar ese circuito con el mosfet que puse para que funcione a 48v.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 2, 2010)

El 741 lo había hace años en cápsula metálica como una TO92 o así, teniendo en cuenta que el seguidor no lleva nada adicional, me parece que ocupa menos que un transistor y cuatro resistencias.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

La configuración que debe usar es el colector común, tiene alta impedancia de entrada y baja impedancia de salida.
 Los 48V es de una fuente fantasma?


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 3, 2010)

Si. Los 48 volts son de un phantom power de una mixer, quiero hacer un experimento desde ahí, ya sabes, trae internas 2 resistencias de 6.8k, esas vienen dentro de la mixer, se oye bien lo del transistor, tendrás un diagramita para poder conectar ese transistor como dices?, arriba dejé un par de imágenes con algunos posibles circuitos, el que mas me gustó fue el del mosfet, pero, no se como modificarlo para 48v, y por aquí escuché que los mosfets captan mucha estática, la verdad es que soy semi nuevo en esto, y no se hacer muchas conexiones, espero me comprendan la ignorancia, estoy aquí preguntando para que se me quite,  gracias por sus respuestas de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2010)

Si buscás entre los preamplificadores de micrófono de aquí del Foro , eso ya está hecho.

Saludos !


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 3, 2010)

Acá te dejo un enlace en Wikipedia sobre la configuración Colector común.       

Sobre el diagrama del circuito, el mas sencillo es así:



Sobre el transistor a usar, busca en una guia de reemplazos, uno que tenga Vce>>48V y ganancia (hfe) entre 100 y 200.

Nota del autor: No soy responsable del "experimento" que hagas con el circuito.


----------



## blues light4u (Sep 4, 2010)

Gracias. Mandrake, veremos como responde éste circuito que me dejaste aquí, a ver que pasa, espero no explote la mixer jaja. Gracias.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 4, 2010)

Yo no me preocuparia por el mixer, como usted lo explico anteriormente: la fuente fantasma tiene resistencias limitadoras de corriente.


----------

